# Best spot for an H-pipe weld?



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

I was thinking to remove the initial muffler and add the H pipe there. I just changed the resonators to the aero stage 3. Was wondering if thats the best place for the H-pipe. Any comments would be helpful.

Thank you.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The closer to the engine the better. The stock midpipe flanges are back further than ideal. They were engineered for the stock exhaust not a H or X making it hard to put it as close as you'd like. I dumped the whole midpipe section and made up an exhaust that allowed me to get my X right behind the trans cross brace.


----------



## NucciGOAT (Dec 10, 2013)

svede1212 said:


> The closer to the engine the better. The stock midpipe flanges are back further than ideal. They were engineered for the stock exhaust not a H or X making it hard to put it as close as you'd like. I dumped the whole midpipe section and made up an exhaust that allowed me to get my X right behind the trans cross brace.


That is interesting? How did that effect the sound? You notice anything better about evening out the pulses or scavenging by moving it closer? 

A lot of people think the stock 04 exhaust was an H pipe but that piece is there for structural support only. It's not a hollow H pipe connecting the duals. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## JeffW (Aug 30, 2009)

I purchased a X-pipe system. (Looks like an x to me!) I'm going to say if you have a manual trans, put it towards the engine. If you have an auto, behind the trans pan. Unless of course you want to drop your exhaust every time you drop your pan to change the trans filter and oil.


----------

